# Searching for a nice EQ and sfx mangling plugins



## MA-Simon (Feb 19, 2018)

Unfortunally after migrating my music stuff to a new computer, I seem to have lost my EQ plugins. But as this is a new beginning in itself, I was wondering what cool stuff there is. Bonus points for nice sfx mangling plugins.

They need to be 64bit compatible pretty please. (I have had enought of those "vst bridge stopped working" bullshit cubase errors)

Any ideas?


----------



## ghobii (Feb 19, 2018)

Fabfilter Q2 is all you need for EQ.
SFX - all the stuff from Unfiltered Audio. Their modulation system in all their plugins is powerful and intuitive.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 20, 2018)

Mangling:

Audio Damage. SineVibes. GRM Tools. Unfiltered Audio. Sound Hack. 2c Audio's Kaleidoscope. Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb and Wormhole. Freakshow Industries' Backmask. Psychic Modulation's EchoMelt. Glitchmachines' Fracture and Hysterisis. Vengeance Producer Suite's Glitch Bitch. Illformed's Glitch2. Eventide's Physion (formerly known as Fission). Sample Sumo's Saltygrain. Alex Hilton's A1 Trigger Gate. Sugarbytes Bundle. Dmitry Sches' Tantra. 

And, last but certainly not least, the absolutely WILD plugin bundle from Michael Norris. These are time-stretching, grain-shifting, transient-blurring, spectral-averaging MONSTER plugins with a very crude user interface, but the sound is MENTAL. And they are absolutely FREE.

Some (lots?) of these are Mac-only, but many are cross-platform.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 20, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Mangling:
> 
> Audio Damage. SineVibes. GRM Tools. Unfiltered Audio. Sound Hack. 2c Audio's Kaleidoscope. Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb and Wormhole. Freakshow Industries' Backmask. Psychic Modulation's EchoMelt. Glitchmachines' Fracture and Hysterisis. Vengeance Producer Suite's Glitch Bitch. Illformed's Glitch2. Eventide's Physion (formerly known as Fission). Sample Sumo's Saltygrain. Alex Hilton's A1 Trigger Gate. Sugarbytes Bundle. Dmitry Sches' Tantra.
> 
> And, last but certainly not least, the absolutely WILD plugin bundle from Michael Norris. These are time-stretching, grain-shifting, transient-blurring, spectral-averaging MONSTER plugins with a very crude user interface, but the sound is MENTAL. And they are absolutely FREE.



Amazing man! Thanks for this!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2018)

My favorite Vibe EQ plugin these days is Soundtoys Sie-q. 

@Vin has great things to say about this free Pultec style vintage one: 
http://www.kvraudio.com/product/pteq-x-by-ignite-amps

Charlie's mangle list is pretty comprehensive. I would add Soundtoys and Reaktor. When I'm in front of my rig I will go through and see if there are some others I can add.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> My favorite Vibe EQ plugin these days is Soundtoys Sie-q.
> 
> @Vin has great things to say about this free Pultec style vintage one:
> http://www.kvraudio.com/product/pteq-x-by-ignite-amps
> ...



Definitely the Sound Toys bundle. I love it and one of the best things I have invested in when it comes to software.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2018)

Soundmorph Dust
https://www.soundmorph.com/product/49/dust

to be continued...


----------



## KMA (Feb 21, 2018)

Good lord, those Michael Norris plugins are nuts!


----------



## KMA (Feb 21, 2018)

Although it's technically a delay first and foremost, I love the way OhmBoyz can destroy audio.

https://www.ohmforce.com/ViewProduct.do?p=OhmBoyz


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 21, 2018)

not EQ, but mangle capable...

current fave

http://www.cableguys.com/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2018)

I would take a look at Klevgrand. Really high quality, simple, minimalist UIs, affordable pricing and demos that are usable enough to get a true sense of what you're potentially purchasing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 21, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I would take a look at Klevgrand. Really high quality, simple, minimalist UIs, affordable pricing and demos that are usable enough to get a true sense of what you're potentially purchasing.



wow, those look really good.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 21, 2018)

holy [email protected]

https://klevgrand.se/products/r0verb/


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, thank you so much for all your suggestions! :D


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2018)

Cecilia 5
http://ajaxsoundstudio.com/software/cecilia/



synthpunk said:


> Soundmorph Dust
> https://www.soundmorph.com/product/49/dust
> 
> to be continued...


----------



## Vin (Feb 21, 2018)

Melda plugins are fantastic - (subjectively) ugly GUI, top quality. Their free bundle is one of the biggest bargains in plugin world: https://www.meldaproduction.com/MFreeFXBundle


----------



## aoVI (Feb 21, 2018)

@charlieclouser nailed a lot of great ones, thought I'd add a couple to that list:

_I love delays, so many of my favorite mangling plugs are delay-oriented. _

Sonic Charge Permut8

Unfiltered Audio: Dent 2, Indent 2, Fault, Sandman Pro

UrsaDSP Lagrange (free)

ValhallaDSP: UberMod, FreqEcho (free)


----------



## Phillip_Finatti (Feb 22, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Mangling:
> 
> Audio Damage. SineVibes. GRM Tools. Unfiltered Audio. Sound Hack. 2c Audio's Kaleidoscope. Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb and Wormhole. Freakshow Industries' Backmask. Psychic Modulation's EchoMelt. Glitchmachines' Fracture and Hysterisis. Vengeance Producer Suite's Glitch Bitch. Illformed's Glitch2. Eventide's Physion (formerly known as Fission). Sample Sumo's Saltygrain. Alex Hilton's A1 Trigger Gate. Sugarbytes Bundle. Dmitry Sches' Tantra.
> 
> ...




this list is super comprehensive!! I'd just add Paul's Extreme Time Stretch, a standalone app that has been recently turned into plugin format (no AAX though)...There's also Spear, and Sound Particles....very interesting stuff


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 22, 2018)

i was bored 

OhmBoyz

https://www.ohmforce.com/ViewProduct.do?p=OhmBoyz


Soundmorph Dust

https://www.soundmorph.com/product/49/dust


Unfiltered Audio

https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/collections/plug-ins


Audio Damage

https://www.audiodamage.com/collections/software


SineVibes

http://www.sinevibes.com/plugins/


GRM Tool

https://inagrm.com/en/store


Sound Hack

http://www.soundhack.com/spectral-shapers/


2c Audio's Kaleidoscope

http://www.2caudio.com/products/kaleidoscope#_overview


Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb and Wormhole

http://www.zynaptiq.com/adaptiverb/

https://www.zynaptiq.com/wormhole/


Freakshow Industries' Backmask

https://freakshowindustries.com/


Psychic Modulation's EchoMelt

http://www.psychicmodulation.com/echomelt.html


Glitchmachines' Fracture and Hysterisis

https://glitchmachines.com/products/hysteresis/


Vengeance Producer Suite's Glitch Bitch

http://www.vengeance-sound.com/plugins.php?sub=Vengeance Producer Suite Glitch Bitch&issue=DOWNLOADS


Illformed's Glitch2

https://illformed.com/


Eventide's Physion (formerly known as Fission)

https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/plugins/time-align/precision-time-align


Sample Sumo's Saltygrain

https://www.samplesumo.com/product/saltygrain


Alex Hilton's A1 Trigger Gate

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate


Sugarbytes Bundle

https://sugar-bytes.de/sugarbundle


Dmitry Sches' Tantra

https://dmitrysches.com/products/tantra


Klevgrand

https://klevgrand.se/products/


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2018)

Would add this one to the list.
https://www.ineardisplay.com


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 22, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> Would add this one to the list.
> https://www.ineardisplay.com



boyeee, that demo woke up my sub!


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 23, 2018)

Also pretty interesting is this Granular one (link to the KVR's thread).
<https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=486995>
Recently discovered this one, still Granular.
<https://www.inertiasoundsystems.com>
Those guys worth a look at too.
<https://polyversemusic.com>


----------

